# Hello Detroit area GTO's???



## PontiacMike (Jun 17, 2014)

Just seeing who is in the Metro Detroit area??


----------



## nytmaregto (Feb 10, 2015)

*05 Black GTO*

Hi PontiacMike,

I'm also from the metro detroit area. Canton/Plymouth area.

NYTMAREGTO


----------



## DDgoat (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi guys... I'm not in Detroit, but I'm in Grayling, Mi. I lived in the Detroit area most of my life, but now up north. Spring is almost here!!!


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm in Troy.


----------



## Mikes145 (Jun 24, 2014)

Westland, MI


----------



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

Northville!


----------



## johny (Apr 11, 2017)

Troy, MI


----------



## Ken Swint (8 d ago)

PontiacMike said:


> Just seeing who is in the Metro Detroit area??


Pontiac Mike,

I'm located in Temperance, Mi


----------



## jtpeters (Aug 29, 2021)

Pontiac Mike...love Grayling.
Spent days tube rafting down the river and nights at The Red Barn!!


----------

